# Chocolate Cockapoos



## JoJo

Please post photos of all your lovely *chocolate cockapoos *.. as you all know I love chocolate and I adore cockapoos, well don't we all on here ... so what a fun thread ...

I am just sorry I can't join in the fun .. one day I will have a choccy maybe


----------



## Rufini

Ready for a hard days work!!


----------



## JoJo

Oh yes this is why I like the choccies xxx Thanks Ruth & Vincent


----------



## Mocha Bella

My chocolate cockapoo


----------



## Hfd

Tee Hee - Easter choccie poo!

Helen x


----------



## lady amanda

oooo oooo oooo Can I have the one in the middle!!!!!!!


----------



## mandym

Here are some pics of my choccy girls kd and kenya x







































couldnt resisit this old pic i found,well it is easter lol


----------



## Woo

Your girls are georgous Mandy.


----------



## lady amanda

hahhaha love the bunny ears!!!!


----------



## SandraP

Hello everyone, just joined. Here is a picture of Poppy our 7 month old female Cockapoo.


----------



## mandym

SandraP said:


> Hello everyone, just joined. Here is a picture of Poppy our 7 month old female Cockapoo.



She is beautiful!!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda

so pretty...and welcome


----------



## JoJo

Yummy scrummy chocolate cockapooo ... I love them all xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown

Here's an old one of Bertie...when he was still chocolate!


----------



## Rufini

Bertie you are lovely!


----------



## Bertie Brown

Rufini said:


> Bertie you are lovely!


He is rather a poppet but he's faded some what as he's grown, I still can't believe it when I look back at photos of him as to how much he has faded! Has your Vincent faded at all - gorgeous photo of him in the specs by the way.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## JoJo

Love a Cafe au Lait   

See gorgeous Bertie in the Changing Coats of Cockapoos ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

He is gorgeous ... thanks for sharing Clare & Bertie ... as you know I love his coat so much.


----------



## Rufini

Bertie Brown said:


> He is rather a poppet but he's faded some what as he's grown, I still can't believe it when I look back at photos of him as to how much he has faded! Has your Vincent faded at all - gorgeous photo of him in the specs by the way.
> 
> Clare and Bertie


He's started to fade, especially around the face. He's getting a lot of white hairs along his spine which are becoming very noticable as time goes by. He's due for a groom so I will try and get some photos soon.


----------



## JoJo

More choccies please ......


----------



## mandym

What a gorgeous pic of bertie,he is just sooooo cute!! i love the colour change as he has grown,he is a beautiful boy xxx


----------



## rubenthedog




----------



## JulesB

Bertie Brown said:


> Here's an old one of Bertie...when he was still chocolate!


This is still one of my favourite every cockapoo pics!!! So cute!!! Even though I've yet to meet a cockapoo who isn't cute!!!

X


----------



## lady amanda

JulesB said:


> This is still one of my favourite every cockapoo pics!!! So cute!!! Even though I've yet to meet a cockapoo who isn't cute!!!
> 
> X


its as if he is saying..."you are my human....and I love you!!"


----------



## JulesB

lady amanda said:


> its as if he is saying..."you are my human....and I love you!!"


So true, he has a really earnest expression on his face. Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## andypandi

Here is Milo, in need of a hair cut. He will be 1 on Sunday!


----------



## JoJo

Milo is gorgeous ... even with a hair cut needed lol xxx

Lovely rich colouring ....

I want a choccy


----------



## Kodysmom

Welcome to the forum....your little girl is adorable!


----------



## Mocha Bella

*Mocha at 3 months old*










She's one of a kind


----------



## Mocha Bella

looks just like my princess Mocha lol


----------



## JoJo

Mocha is gorgeous .. 

Love this choccy thread ... more please


----------



## M&M's mummy

*They are one gorgeous delicious scrummy box of chocolates*:love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo

Shirley I totally agree .... don't you just want them all  

One word to say to you .... *Mungo*  giggling here xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Baby Ruby



















Ruby now with Pepper












Ian


----------



## JoJo

Ian ... what can I say ... yummy and gorgeous


----------



## Mocha Bella

He looks like my Mochas twin LOL handsome


----------



## Mocha Bella

Bertie is so handsome. He and Mocha look like twins


----------



## Rufini

Waiting to play!


----------



## Mocha Bella

Vincent is soooo handsome.. I'm in love with his face........


----------



## Emily+Harry

*rudi lola teale*

our chocolate princess rudi!!!!!


----------



## caro50

Mocha Bella is the spitting image of Biba who is 11 weeks today. Photos to follow once I've got my daughters to teach me how to post photos!!


----------



## JoJo

Loving all your chocolate cockapoos ... 

As many of you know I want a choccy poo .. and I am really enjoying this thread  gorgeous colour in my opinion


----------



## Mocha Bella

Thanks so much can't wait to see your pics.....


----------



## sharplesfamily

Fab thread as I love chocolate cockapoos too. They are all gorgeous!


----------



## LolaLulu

These are my two new girls Lola and Lulu.


----------



## Emily+Harry

Omg lola and lulu are gorgeous !!!! Xx


----------



## lady amanda

I second the OMG!!! they are gorgeous for sure!


----------



## sharplesfamily

LolaLulu said:


> These are my two new girls Lola and Lulu.


I'm in love :love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo

LolaLulu said:


> These are my two new girls Lola and Lulu.


I want .. I need ...   

Lola & Lulu are gorgeous xxx


----------



## RuthMill

Lola baby...


----------



## Bini

Rufini said:


> Ready for a hard days work!!


ahhhh love it x


----------



## Bini

mandym said:


> Here are some pics of my choccy girls kd and kenya x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt resisit this old pic i found,well it is easter lol


I thought photos cannot get any better...but they do, this is sooo funny x


----------



## Bini

SandraP said:


> Hello everyone, just joined. Here is a picture of Poppy our 7 month old female Cockapoo.


she is lovely


----------



## Janev1000

Bini said:


> I thought photos cannot get any better...but they do, this is sooo funny x


Mandym - I love that last pic! Got to be one of the best I've seen! x


----------



## Bini

JoJo said:


> Love a Cafe au Lait
> 
> See gorgeous Bertie in the Changing Coats of Cockapoos ...
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/
> 
> He is gorgeous ... thanks for sharing Clare & Bertie ... as you know I love his coat so much.


it's so interesting and great to see the photos of the changing colours and growing of the dogs x


----------



## Bini

I love this thread! Falling in love with Cockerpoos all over again. Thank you for all the lovely photos, I could write something to all of them...I enjoyed them all. I guess now it's my turn with our lovely Cider, 15 months old x


----------



## JoJo

Here is Fudge the choccy poo ....


----------



## mairi1

JoJo said:


> Here is my choccy poo ....


Oh she is gorgeous, Her coat looks amazing


----------



## Bini

Here is another one of Cider


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Bini .. I love cider xxx


----------



## Rufini

Bini said:


> it's so interesting and great to see the photos of the changing colours and growing of the dogs x


Vincent is starting to fade along his spine, he has a big white patch now on his back! I'll take a photo tonight.
In the mean time.................









I LOVE BEING A COCKAPOO!!!


----------

